
How one 1983 exercise nearly triggered WWIII - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/11/wargames-for-real-how-one-1983-exercise-nearly-triggered-wwiii/
======
voidz
It's amazing how eager some people are to call something, anything, WWIII. But
it's not doing it for me anymore, I'm beyond the shock value. Therefore I
hereby suggest that we consider WWIII as the war that never materialized, and
close the book altogether. Let's aim for World Peace I instead.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"Let's aim for World Peace I instead."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peace_for_our_time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peace_for_our_time)

Si vis pacem, para bellum.

------
vorg
> The US was even funding the mujaheddin fighting them, [...] (those trainees
> including a young Saudi inspired to jihad by the name of Osama bin Laden)

Looks like Ronald Reagan was just as responsible for ISIS as George W. Bush.

